# expected stable-12 but got 12.2-prerelease



## DM07 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hello there. Need advice about what to do next after upgrading system from 12-RELEASE.
Updated /usr/src using svnup:

```
cat /usr/local/etc/svnup.conf | grep stable
[stable]
branch=base/stable/12
```
After that:

```
svnup stable
```
And built world as usual:  make buildworld / make buildkernel / make installkernel / reboot...
When I log I got:

```
# freebsd-version -ku
12.2-PRERELEASE
12.2-PRERELEASE
```
Before svnup I use svn to sync src like that:

```
svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/12.1/ /usr/src
```
As I understood, after some time 12.2-Prerelease will be 12.2-Stable. So should I worry about my system and rebuild everything to releng-12.1 ? Thanks for answer.


----------



## DM07 (Sep 9, 2020)

Sorry for this stupid question, I found an answer:
"..._-PRERELEASE_ is typically synonymous with the code freeze before a release "
For those like me, you could find answer on page here


----------



## olli@ (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes, it’s normal that the stable branch is called “PRERELEASE” during a certain time window when there’s a new release being prepared.

Some time later, when the release branch is forked from the stable branch, the stable branch’s name goes back to “STABLE”, and the release branch’s name will be changed to “RC1” (release candidate #1), “RC2” and so on, and finally it’ll be “RELEASE” when it’s ready to sally forth.


----------

